# Die Stellung der Postpositionen im Deutschen



## magnus

1a) Er stand mir gegenüber.
1b) Er stand gegenüber mir.

2a) Nach meiner Meinung...
2b) Meiner Meinung nach...

3a) Ihm zufolge...
3b) Zufolge ihm...

Ich möchte gern etwas über die Stellung der deutschen Postpositionen in der gegenwärtigen Sprache wissen.

Werden sie immer noch häufig benutzt? Ist es falsch, eine Postposition *vor* das Substantiv zu setzen (als wäre sie eine Präposition)?


----------



## Whodunit

magnus said:


> 1a) Er stand mir gegenüber.
> 1b) Er stand gegenüber mir.
> 
> 2a) Nach meiner Meinung...
> 2b) Meiner Meinung nach...
> 
> 3a) Ihm zufolge...
> 3b) Zufolge ihm...
> 
> Ich möchte gern etwas über die Stellung der deutschen Postpositionen in der gegenwärtigen Sprache wissen.
> 
> Werden sie immer noch häufig benutzt? Ist es falsch, eine Postposition *vor* das Substantiv zu setzen (als wäre sie eine Präposition)?


 
Ob es nun richtig falsch ist, weiß ich nicht, aber es klingt äußerst seltsam, wenn man sie voranstellt.


----------



## magnus

Gut. Ich würde nämlich auch die "postpositionalen" Varianten benuzt haben. Sie klingen viel besser.


----------



## Whodunit

Stimmt. Aber es gibt auch Ausnahmen, bei denen beide Varianten möglich sind:

Er ist gegenüber mir immer sehr zurückhaltend.
Er ist mir gegenüber immer sehr zurückhaltend.

Beide sind okay, aber ich bevorzuge den zweiten Satz.


----------



## Hutschi

(Originally Posted was by magnus, here some additions and changes)
(Originalzitat - Ergänzt nach Diskussion und Hinweis in privater Nachricht)


> 1a) Er stand mir gegenüber.
> 1b) Er stand gegenüber mir.
> 
> 2a) Nach meiner Meinung...
> 2b) Meiner Meinung nach...
> 
> 3a) Ihm zufolge...
> 3b) Zufolge ihm...


 
1a) Er stand mir gegenüber; Fokus auf: Er stand vor mir.
1b) Er stand gegenüber *mir*. Er stand gegenüber dem Hotel. (Fokus auf: er stand nicht woanders.) ("mir" is marked, spoken especcially pronounced.) (_Achtung: nicht standardsprachlich, regional. Siehe Diskussion unten.)_

2a) Nach meiner Meinung wird nicht gefragt. (nobody wants to know my opinion)
2b) Meiner Meinung nach wird nicht gefragt. (I think, nobody asks.) 

3a) Ihm zufolge ... 
3b) *Zufolge ihm ... (ungrammatisch.)


In vielen Fällen werden Postpositionen genutzt. Man muss hierbei auch noch unterscheiden, ob es nicht Teile vom Verb sind.

"Gegenüberstehen" - hier ist das Verb trennbar. Normalerweise steht der zweite Teil ganz hinten, aber nicht immer. Das ist auch eine Neuerung, die sich erst vor wenigen hundert Jahren durchgesetzt hat. 

Ich stehe (...) gegenüber. 

Das ist die normale Form.

Etwas völlig anderes ist:

"Ich stehe vor ihm." I stand in front of him.

Hier gehört "vor" nicht zum Verb.

"Ich stehe ihm vor." I am his leading person.

Hier ist das Verb "vorstehen".

"Das Dach steht vor."

Hier ist das Verb auch "vorstehen", hat aber eine andere Bedeutung. Das Dach ist lang und ragt vor.


----------



## AGATHA2

Liebe Leute !

"gegenüber mir" finde ich ganz schaurig  Das kann doch nicht richtig sein


----------



## Kajjo

AGATHA2 said:


> "gegenüber mir" finde ich ganz schaurig  Das kann doch nicht richtig sein


Natürlich hat Agatha recht. Die Präposition "gegenüber" kann _Substantiven _vor- oder nachgestellt sein, *jedoch Pronomen ausschließlich nachgestellt*.

_Er stand mir gegenüber.
Er stand gegenüber mir.
_ 
Die letztere Form klingt grauslich und ist nicht standardsprachlich -- und das hat nichts mit Betonung zu tun:

_Verdammt nochmal, er stand *mir* gegenüber!
_
Kajjo


----------



## Hutschi

Es könnte sein, dass es ein Relikt aus meinem ursprünglichen Dialekt ist. Ich würde es auch kaum verwenden. Wenn, dann wie gesagt, nur in einer speziellen Satzmelodie, die völlig anders ist, als die von dem anderen Satz. 
_*Er stand gegenüber mir._ Hier stimme ich in (fast) jedem Fall zu. Hundertprozentig falsch ist es, wenn es betont wird: dadidadidadidad.
Wenn überhaupt, geht es nur dadididididadid oder dadidididididid. Ist leider schwer zu erklären. Wie ich darauf komme, weiß ich auch nicht. Ich werde es  mal oben markieren als nicht standardsprachlich, damit es andere nicht verwirrt.


----------



## Kajjo

Ja, Hutschi, ich könnte mir vorstellen, daß es dialektale Wurzeln hat.

Kajjo


----------



## Whodunit

Ich kenne "er stand gegenüber mir" nicht, aber kann es sein, dass du, Hutschi, "er stand gegenüber von mir/vom Hotel" meinst?

Was du mit deinem dadadidida meinst, weiß ich leider nicht.


----------



## Hutschi

Es ist etwas schwierig darzustellen, wie Rhythmik und Betonung verlaufen. Das habe ich hiermit versucht, leider hat es wohl nicht geklappt.

Der Unterschied zwischen den Sätzen ist:
1) Er stand gegenüber mir (und nicht gegenüber anderen).
2) Er stand mir gegenüber (und nicht woanders).

1) wird aber wohl nicht gebraucht, obwohl es bei mir auf der äußersten Stelle des noch Erträglichen (Richtigen) stehen würde. 

Besser ist es, das nicht anzuwenden, da es bei mir auf unbeabsichtigtem Dialekteinfluss beruhen kann.


----------



## gaer

I have a request to all our German members.

When someone who is learning basics asks a question that has to do with standard German—however you wish to define it—I would like to politely request that you keep your answers basic.

Magnus asked what I think are basic questions:



			
				Magnus said:
			
		

> Werden sie immer noch häufig benutzt? Ist es falsch, eine Postposition *vor* das Substantiv zu setzen (als wäre sie eine Präposition)?


I may have misinterpreted the intent of his questions, and if so, I apologize in advance, but in this case I believe Who's answer is what Magnus was looking for:


			
				Who said:
			
		

> 1a) Er stand mir gegenüber.
> 1b) Er stand gegenüber mir.
> 
> 2a) Nach meiner Meinung...
> 2b) Meiner Meinung nach...
> 
> 3a) Ihm zufolge...
> 3b) Zufolge ihm...


The point is this: when you "natives" have debates among yourselves about fine-points of grammar, word-order, structure, etc., etc., I not only think very subtle answers are appropriate, I think they are highly interesting and informative.

But I do think it is necessary to pay careful attention to who is asking questions and what kind of answer is expected.

Do any of you see my point? 

Gaer


----------



## Whodunit

gaer said:


> Do any of you see my point?


 
Natürlich , aber Magnus scheint schon sehr fortgeschritten in der deutschen Sprache zu sein, deshalb ist es oft gut zu wissen, dass es in manchen Regionen halt anders verwendet wird als in anderen. 

Dennoch haben wir das Problem jetzt geklärt: "gegenüber mir" klingt nicht gut; die korrekte Form ist "mir gegenüber". Allerdings fällt mir gerade ein, dass Ersteres in dieser Situation schon ginge:

A: Also, er verhält sich immer irgendwie patzig, wenn ich ihn um etwas bitte.
B: Wirklich? Gegenüber mir ist er eigentlich ganz nett.

Klar klänge hier "mir gegenüber" besser, aber mich würde es in der gesprochenen Sprache sicherlich nicht stören, es so zu hören.


----------



## gaer

Whodunit said:


> Natürlich , aber Magnus scheint schon sehr fortgeschritten in der deutschen Sprache zu sein, deshalb ist es oft gut zu wissen, dass es in manchen Regionen halt anders verwendet wird als in anderen.


Here is my point:


			
				Who said:
			
		

> 2a) Nach meiner Meinung...
> 2b) Meiner Meinung nach...


But:


			
				Hutschi said:
			
		

> 2a) Nach meiner Meinung wird nicht gefragt. (nobody wants to know my opinion)
> 2b) Meiner Meinung nach wird nicht gefragt. (I think, nobody asks.)


What about this?
link
And this:
link
Mansoor Hekmat: […]Nach meiner Meinung, neben der Vorbeugung und dem Entfernen der sozialen, wirtschaftlichen und kulturellen Grundlage des Verbrechens, muss sich eine Gesellschaft zuerst, mit der minimalen Verwendung von Gewalt und dem minimalen Entzug des normalen Lebens des Täters, sich vor der Wiederholung einer Tat schützen.

Do you see my problem? 

Gaer


----------



## AGATHA2

gaer said:


> Do any of you see my point?


 
Aber sicher doch, sorry


----------



## AGATHA2

gaer said:


> Do you see my problem?


 
Oh ja, das sind aber zwei verschiedene Konstruktionen:

nach meiner Meinung wird nicht gefragt (kommt von "nach etwas fragen") 

meiner Meinung nach = in my opinion

liebe Grüße


----------



## Whodunit

gaer said:


> Do you see my problem?


 
Die Beispiele sind falsch. Es muss jeweils "Meiner Meinung nach" heißen.


----------



## AGATHA2

gaer said:


> http://www.m-hekmat.com/de/2090de.html […]Nach meiner Meinung, neben der Vorbeugung und dem Entfernen der sozialen, wirtschaftlichen und kulturellen Grundlage des Verbrechens, muss sich eine Gesellschaft zuerst, mit der minimalen Verwendung von Gewalt und dem minimalen Entzug des normalen Lebens des Täters, sich vor der Wiederholung einer Tat schützen.
> 
> Do you see my problem?
> 
> Gaer


 
Das ist ein windschiefer Satz  Man könnte aber sagen

Nach meiner Meinung (hier wird betont, dass es sich um meine Meinung und nicht um die Meinung von irgendjemand anderem handelt ) muß sich eine Gesellschaft abgesehen von der Verbrechensvorbeugung ...... auch mit .....beschäftigen


----------



## Hutschi

> Nach meiner Meinung, [...], muss sich eine Gesellschaft zuerst, mit der minimalen Verwendung von Gewalt und dem minimalen Entzug des normalen Lebens des Täters, sich vor der Wiederholung einer Tat schützen.


 
I think, I see the problem. "Nach meiner Meinung" is valid here, as far as I see. 

ebenfalls:


> Nach meiner Meinung liegt Betrug vor.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Note:* "Nach" in "*Nach meiner Meinung* liegt Betrug vor." is not fully homophone to "Nach" in "*Meiner Meinung nach* liegt Betrug vor." In the first Sentence, it is a short vowel, in the second sentence, it is a long vowel.
> 
> Google: "Nach meiner Meinung" ... 560 000, "meiner Meinung nach" ... etwa 9 200 000 Einträge. "*Meiner Meinung nach*" is used much more often, I think, it is the default form_._
> 
> Both are mentioned in the Babylon translator, this means, both are used.
> 
> 
> "Nach meiner Meinung ..." is valid in such sentences.
> Basicely, both sentences have the same meaning here. Agatha already mentioned the small difference in focus. "Nach meiner Meinung" - the focus is stronger on: it is my opinion, not the opinion of another person.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nach meiner Meinung, neben der Vorbeugung und dem Entfernen der sozialen, wirtschaftlichen und kulturellen Grundlage des Verbrechens, muss sich eine Gesellschaft zuerst, mit der minimalen Verwendung von Gewalt und dem minimalen Entzug des normalen Lebens des Täters, sich vor der Wiederholung einer Tat schützen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (The second "sich" should be omitted, than the sentence seems to be ok. The construction is complicate, and the analysis off-topic here.)
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Hutschi

Zu den Ausgangsfragen:



> Ich möchte gern etwas über die Stellung der deutschen Postpositionen in der gegenwärtigen Sprache wissen.
> 
> Werden sie immer noch häufig benutzt? Ist es falsch, eine Postposition *vor* das Substantiv zu setzen (als wäre sie eine Präposition)?


 
Man muss zwischen Postpositionen und zwischen zusammengesetzten Verben unterscheiden. In "Es kommt vor" ist "vor" keine eigentliche Postposition sondern Teil vom Verb . Das ist sehr häufig. Diese Form kann man oft umkehren: "Vorkommen wird das sicherlich oft." - "Vor kommt das schon mal" 

Auch die anderen Beispiele, "ihm zufolge" und "meiner Meinung nach" kommen oft vor. Hier kann ich keine allgemeine Regel aufstellen, wann sie nach vorn gesetzt wird. 

"Postpositionen" kamen in der Schulgrammatik nicht als Kategorie vor, und ich habe den Begriff in einer Grammatik für Deutsch noch nicht gesehen.

Präpositionen kommen dafür sehr oft vor. Diese sind sehr oft in Zusammenhang mit Substantiven und erfordern einen entsprechenden Fall (Kasus). Sie stehen vor den Substantiven oder anderen Wortarten, für die sie zutreffen. Wenn die Postpositionen diese Funktion einnehmen, dann sind es Präpositionen.

---

Wird beim Lernen von Deutsch gelehrt, dass in "das kommt vor" "vor" eine Postposition sei? Wir haben es als Verbbestandteil gelernt.

Grüße von Bernd


----------



## magnus

Hutschi said:


> Wird beim Lernen von Deutsch gelehrt, dass in "das kommt vor" "vor" eine Postposition sei? Wir haben es als Verbbestandteil gelernt.



Nein, so wird es absolut nicht gelehrt - das wäre falsch. Zu den "Postpositionen" gehören die Beispiele, die hier aufgelistet sind.

Einige Beispiele:
einer Meldung zufolge (+ Dativ)
der Einfachheit halber (+ Genitiv)
meiner Meinung nach (+ Dativ)
den Fluss entlang (+ Akkusativ)
mir gegenüber (+ Dativ)
(Quelle: Wikipedia)

"Es kommt in den besten Familien vor".

In diesem Satz haben wir ja mit einem trennbaren Verb zu tun, also "vorkommen". So wird auch gelehrt.



> "Postpositionen" kamen in der Schulgrammatik nicht als Kategorie vor, und ich habe den Begriff in einer Grammatik für Deutsch noch nicht gesehen.



In meiner Grammatik wird auch nicht dieser Begriff verwendet, sondern "Präpositionen in Poststellung".


----------



## gaer

Hutschi said:


> Google: "Nach meiner Meinung" ... 9 200 000, "meiner Meinung nach" ... etwa 560 000 Einträge. "*Meiner Meinung nach*" is used much more often, I think, it is the default form_._


I think you flipped the numbers. 

Results 1 - 10 of about 9,490,000 for "meiner Meinung nach "

Note that I merely showed what I found. There are also "false matches":

_Wenn ich schon nach meiner Meinung gefragt werde, dann sage ich…_

Quite obviously this has nothing to do with what we are discussing!


> Both are mentioned in the Babylon translator, this means, both are used.


Well, I would not trust any translator software. 


> "Nach meiner Meinung" - the focus is stronger on: it is my opinion, not the opinion of another person.


I think this the point at which description becomes useless and "feel" takes over. There are countless ways to change focus or emphasis. 

Gaer


----------



## gaer

AGATHA2 said:


> Das ist ein windschiefer Satz  Man könnte aber sagen
> 
> Nach meiner Meinung (hier wird betont, dass es sich um meine Meinung und nicht um die Meinung von irgendjemand anderem handelt ) muß sich eine Gesellschaft abgesehen von der Verbrechensvorbeugung ...... auch mit .....beschäftigen


Understood. And an extra "sich"! It goes to show you that when people construct long, complicated sentences in German, they often get lost. I picked this more or less out of context, but it seems like typical "political/legal double-speak". 

Gaer


----------



## gaer

Whodunit said:


> Die Beispiele sind falsch. Es muss jeweils "Meiner Meinung nach" heißen.


Your position regarding usage seems totally inconsistent to me. In one thread you defend popular or common, informal usage, even when it conflicts with all formal rules, yet in another you turn into a pure prescriptivist.  

If you were consistently conservative, then I would understand your position. <very confused>


----------



## Whodunit

gaer said:


> Your position regarding usage seems totally inconsistent to me. In one thread you defend popular or common, informal usage, even when it conflicts with all formal rules, yet in another you turn into a pure prescriptivist.


 
Well, Gaer, it has nothing to do with colloquialism here, I guess. If it IS colloquial, I'd okay the use of "nach meiner Meinung" in speech, but if it just used in one region of Germany, I wouldn't call it colloquial. Aber ich lasse mich gerne eines Besseren belehren. 

In the other thread, I was mentioning a problem that is present all over Germany.


----------



## gaer

Whodunit said:


> Well, Gaer, it has nothing to do with colloquialism here, I guess. If it IS colloquial, I'd okay the use of "nach meiner Meinung" in speech, but if it just used in one region of Germany, I wouldn't call it colloquial. Aber ich lasse mich gerne eines Besseren belehren.
> 
> In the other thread, I was mentioning a problem that is present all over Germany.


Okay. It was not clear to me that "nach meiner Meinung" is regional. To be honest, I did not even know it was possible to say it that way. I have only seen "meiner Meinung nach", even in letters from friends that are extremely informal.

For me it is very confusing when "natives" disagree. I know longer know what to believe.


----------



## Hutschi

I want to give a brief summary

1. *The German language usually uses prepositions. *
2.* Exception: In some cases, the prepositions can be moved to a post position.* *There is no simple rule for all cases*. Some times it is allowed, some times not. In some cases it is allowed only regional. In some cases it influences the meaning or the focus or the "color" of the sentence. In some cases, the end positions are default ("meiner Meinung _nach_") but this is seldom. You can only learn these idiomatic forms.
3. *Very often verbs are compound as preposition+stem* (+endings). In such cases the preposition *may have to be moved* to the end position if they are separable. In your example in the first topic; "Er *stand* mir *gegenüber*." (the verb is "gegenüberstehen", it is no post position, because "steht gegenüber" surrounds "mir".) But in: "*Mir gegenüber* ist er immer freundlich" the post position form is used. 
4. Some forms may be considered as regional. Native speaker may have different opinions, whether they are valid or not, or even whether they are regional. This gives a hint to language changes.

Definition in the German Wikipedia:

Als *Postpositionen* bezeichnet man im Deutschen und anderen Sprachen nicht flektierbare Wörter (Flexion), die im Gegensatz zu den _Präpositionen_ *hinter* dem Wort stehen, dem sie den Kasus geben.

(rough translation)
A post position is a word with no flection, standing behind the word, for which it governs the casus.


----------



## gaer

Hutschi said:


> I want to give a brief summary


For me your summary is fine and makes perfect sense.

This, I think, is especially important:


> 4. Some forms may be considered as regional. Native speaker may have different opinions, whether they are valid or not, or even whether they are regional. This gives a hint to language changes.


Here we get into what I keep calling "muddy waters". It is absolutely impossible, in my opinion, to completely separate what is "regional" from what is "colloquial".

In German I am totally depedent upon the opinions of those who participate in this forum. If all our German-speaking memebers agree that something is used by all people who speak German, that's all I need to know. However, when our members disagree, that's when I become confused. 

Gaer


----------

